# Welche Gabel im 2019 Root Miller



## Lassemann (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich fahre ein 2019 Root Miller mit der Rock Shox Reba Federgabel mit 140mm Federweg. 
Ich habe die letzten Male, dass Gefühl gehabt, dass diese an ihre Grenzen kommt, wenn man z. B. schnell über Wurzelpassagen fährt. Ich hätte bei der Bestellung des Rades auch eine Pike wählen können, was ich aber (warum auch immer) nicht getan hab. 
Nun würde ich mir gerne ein Upgrade zulegen. 
Was fährt ihr so? Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Oder ggf ne Fox 34?
Könnt bei Gelegenheit ja auch mal sagen, welchen Dämpfer ihr verbaut habt. 
Danke! 
Gruß Lars


----------

